# Replacement antenna



## michaelrobertlefebvr (11 mo ago)

I have a subx3c sirius radio.
Listen to sirius xm in the office.
Unable to receive sat signal, the radio works on the terrestrial repeater signal only.
The reception is less than border line.

I would appreciate the expertise on this forum to help improve the reception.

My idea is to replace the standard indoor/outdoor antenna with an antenna dedicated to receiving the terrestrial signal.

Apparently the frequency is 2326.30 MHz for sirius and 2338.80 MHz for xm stations.

[FONT=segoe ui, helvetica neue, Helvetica, Roboto, Oxygen, Ubuntu, Cantarell, fira sans, droid sans, sans-serif]if that matters. 

I was thinking trying an antenna for wifi devices?

Not sure of the connector type, is it called small sma female?[/FONT]

Any input would be appriciated.

Mike


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Have you tried mounting the provided antenna outside? There are some good tips, including using an outdoor antenna, in the User Manual .... https://www1.siriusxm.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/SiriusXM-User-Guide-Premium-Sound-System.pdf

I don't think that a WiFi antenna will work. You need a patch-style antenna that can be aimed towards the satellites.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

XM's terrestrial bands (TerrA 2.33531GHz and TerrB 2.33749GHz) are in between their satellite bands in the S band. 2.3GHz is quite a bit below Wifi's 2.4GHz. The wavelength of 2.3GHz is about 1/8th of an inch longer.

Since S-band is set aside for satellite radio services, you probably won't find antennas designed for other services that are tuned for it. Sirius uses a range below XM.

You might try temporarily taping the stock antenna to a window facing out. Third party S-band antennas can be rather expensive and they may not work any better.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i use one of these guys and have been for years works wonders always a full signal!!!









SiriusXM Radio PRO 500 Commercial Amplified Antenna


The PRO500 commercial amplified antenna is weatherproof. You'll get a free 25' RG-6 cable too. Get a satellite radio antenna for only $90. Free shipping!




www.xm-radio-satellite.com


----------

